# Games you like that everyone else hates?



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

I was curious if anyone else liked games that the majority of people seemed to hate. For me it's the original super mario 3d world. I used to play it all the time growing up and I completed it 100%. Though watching some videos on YouTube I noticed just how many people dislike the game. Obviously now the remake for the switch is out and that has much better reviews, so I think maybe part of the issue was the kinda easy bosses? I mean boom boom and pom pom were kind of hard at first but eventually they became really easy for me, even at later boss levels. Overall I liked the original 3d world in the past and I still do today


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 22, 2021)

I consider myself a Sonic 06 apologist. I unironically really enjoy the game. It's flawed...like, REALLY flawed, but to me, the flaws are charming.


----------



## vanivon (Jul 23, 2021)

my all-time favourite game, rune factory: tides of destiny, is considered the black sheep of the (already kind of obscure) series, so definitely that one. i'm also quite a fan of the game avalon code and very few people know about it and even fewer people _like _it


----------



## Pixori (Jul 23, 2021)

Chrono Cross! It’s a game that a lot of people like to hate on for not being Chrono Trigger. It’s so tiring and sad. Chrono Cross helped me through a lot as a youth and the story is absolutely fantastic imo. 

I love the music, the characters and the difference small things make.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 23, 2021)

Resident Evil 5. A lot of people hate on that game because it was such a diversion from the horror genre the RE games were known for. However, my bf and I had sooo much fun playing through it multiple times, getting all the achievements, and it really was the game that converted me into a gamer, so I think of it very fondly. Also, since I had no emotional attachment to the franchise prior, I didn't mind that it was different! I just enjoyed it for what it was, and it really was one of my favourite co-op experiences ever.

I can't think of any other game I've played that people usually dislike, since I usually look at reviews now before picking up games. Most of the titles I get are very much well loved. There are higher chances of me disliking a well loved game than there is of me liking a hated game.

Oh, perhaps Phantom Hourglass? Zelda fans were not happy about that one, but I adored it and it introduced my favourite underrated character ever in the Zelda series - Linebeck! I love this guy so much ^_^

Then there's Triforce Heroes, which also brought me so much joy, but people don't like it since it isn't traditional. But when you find a good team and you just vibe so well even with just having emotes to communicate with, it's just such a great experience!


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 23, 2021)

The Dog Island comes to mind. That game was a guilty pleasure of mine. The opening soundtrack is very memorable to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2021)

I know that Jaws on NES is a well disliked game cause it has basically nothing to do with the movie and the game itself is repetitive and somewhat monotonous, but I actually genuinely enjoy playing it. oddly enough I usually also dislike LJN games but this one particular one is fun, even though it is repetitive.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't know if this game is "hated", per se, but I know Pokemon Let's Go had really bad and degrading comments made about it. Yeah it's an easy game, but these days that's all I want. I work full time so I don't need to work during my downtime either.


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> I don't know if this game is "hated", per se, but I know Pokemon Let's Go had really bad and degrading comments made about it. Yeah it's an easy game, but these days that's all I want. I work full time so I don't need to work during my downtime either.


From a shiny hunter's perspective, Let's Go was incredible, actually being able to SEE the exact shiny you're getting and all. It was what I wished the overworld encounters in Sword and Shield would've been, too bad it was yet another victim of Game Freak's gen 1 favoritism.


----------



## Holla (Jul 23, 2021)

Pokémon Sword and Shield. They are my least fave in the series and I do agree they have a lot of flaws but I still liked and enjoyed the game. Even though it seemed like just about everyone loved/still loves hating on it and calling it complete trash. It could be way better yes but it’s not unenjoyable like most people make it out to be in my opinion.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 23, 2021)

your local goomy said:


> From a shiny hunter's perspective, Let's Go was incredible, actually being able to SEE the exact shiny you're getting and all. It was what I wished the overworld encounters in Sword and Shield would've been, too bad it was yet another victim of Game Freak's gen 1 favoritism.


Yeah I liked that part too! It was actually so weird for my brain to wrap around the concept that it's okay to run through the grass haha.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 23, 2021)

listen 
I KNOW fallout 3 isn't a "good" game, but it's so much fun to play I find myself making excuses for it all of the time. It's super flawed, bugged, and not paced well at all. It just has such a special place in my heart because of the time period I played it in, brings back too many memories not to enjoy it.


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 23, 2021)

Bioshock 2 is criminally underrated, people were just upset that there was no big groundbreaking ending like the first game. I loved the redesins of the splicers, the voice acting is incredible, and the new plasmids added lot to the game play.


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 23, 2021)

*Golden Sun - Dark Dawn.*
People complained a lot about how it wasn't up to the legacy of the two previous games. Which, truth be told, it's... yeah, it's true. No point in denying it, the first two GS were beyond amazing! But just because it wasn't as good, that's not the same as saying it was a bad game, which it ABSOLUTELY was not. I still enjoyed it lots, played it several times in three different languages (and surprised myself at how different the dialogues felt), and even nowadays still retake it from time to time.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2021



vanivon said:


> my all-time favourite game, rune factory: tides of destiny, is considered the black sheep of the (already kind of obscure) series, so definitely that one. i'm also quite a fan of the game avalon code and very few people know about it and even fewer people _like _it


I loved Avalon Code. Not that easy, and very original mechanics and story.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2021)

Probably Sunset, I suppose due to the chunky graphics and being a bit hard to navigate, but if I had to define my aesthetics with one game this would be it. It also require some interest in 1960s/70s political history with the Americas to be able to fully enjoy. I never minded the graphics and while I don't play it anymore it was definitely one reason to come back to Steam whenever I did before.

(Yes this is a rather obscure indie pearlm but yeah if it's still available, play it! Also the OST is absolutely amazing).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 25, 2021)

Probably any of the Paper Mario games. If it's not Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door a lot of the fandom rips it apart. Origami King was pretty good, but since it's not TTYD it gets ripped apart all the same. I don't know if it's just band wagon mentality or if the games besides TTYD are all bad, but I've enjoyed all of them.

I have no opinion on Sticker Star as I never played it. I hear how it is always the worst out of the Paper Mario series. I should pick it up one day and see for myself.


----------



## Niks (Jul 26, 2021)

Sonic R. Best sonic racing game, no cap.


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 26, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Probably any of the Paper Mario games. If it's not Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door a lot of the fandom rips it apart. Origami King was pretty good, but since it's not TTYD it gets ripped apart all the same. I don't know if it's just band wagon mentality or if the games besides TTYD are all bad, but I've enjoyed all of them.
> 
> I have no opinion on Sticker Star as I never played it. I hear how it is always the worst out of the Paper Mario series. I should pick it up one day and see for myself.


Probably just bandwagon mentality. I do admit that I'm a huge TTYD fan and it's definitely my favorite in the series, and imo the best in the series, but the other games (well, minus Sticker Star, I suppose) aren't BAD. I personally didn't like Super Paper Mario, but I know loads of people who did. The latest ones like Color Splash and Origami King have a lot of cool aspects, but I, along with a lot of others, just find them to be a bit bland compared to games like TTYD or even 64. What most people complain about is the unique species being replaced by generic Mario ones and Bowser constantly being the final boss instead of new characters, but that's not the games, that's Nintendo. I think Arlo did a video going over Nintendo's newer policies for that stuff. Unfortunately, that's just changing times. I love TTYD, but I know that we're never going to GET another TTYD, so I try and look at the bright side. Sorry for splurging, I just wanted to give an explanation from the side of the PM fanbase that doesn't hate everything


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

@your local goomy I actually played TTYD and enjoyed it. It's been a long time so I should pick it up again and see where my opinion on it stands. Because I honestly can't remember anything about the Paper Mario on the Wii. Like it's all a blur lol. I must not had really cared for that one, if I can't even remember anything.

I will admit that the maze/puzzle mechanics for Origami King could had been reworked and or just taken out and made the game an adventure Paper series instead of having some rpg mechanic that had nothing to do with being paper-based. But overall I enjoyed the game a lot. Fighting actual tools was kind of funny.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jul 27, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know that Jaws on NES is a well disliked game cause it has basically nothing to do with the movie and the game itself is repetitive and somewhat monotonous, but I actually genuinely enjoy playing it. oddly enough I usually also dislike LJN games but this one particular one is fun, even though it is repetitive.


I agree with this. It may have been because I was just a kid when I first played Jaws, but I had a lot of fun with the game. I revisited it later on in my teens via emulator and I still had fun playing it. I loved the bonus levels where you had to fly over the jellyfish and take them out.

As a huge fan of the movie Jaws, I can say that my fondness for the game is completely unrelated. They are two totally separate entities, but both are good in their own ways.


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

Like, Super Mario 3D World for the Wii U? I used to play it so much, it was my favorite game.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 27, 2021)

Mario kart on switch my two brothers hate it also the new Pokémon game


----------



## your local goomy (Jul 27, 2021)

Another one I can (kinda) think of is Fall Guys. Yes, people don't HATE Fall Guys, but it did lose its popularity very fast and was quickly overshadowed by Among Us, a game that I don't care for. I wish it got a bit more of a chance before just dying.


----------



## Valia (Jul 28, 2021)

tomodachi life. i love the game, i know people don't hate it, but people just don't know it. it's one of my favorite games, like, right below AC:NL.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 28, 2021)

Valia said:


> tomodachi life. i love the game, i know people don't hate it, but people just don't know it. it's one of my favorite games, like, right below AC:NL.


That is a very good game I hope there add it to switch


----------



## oak (Jul 28, 2021)

The Last of Us 2. I watched my partner play that game on the PS4 and he never played unless I was there to watch so it was like we played it together. I got caught up in the plot line. I was surprised to see so many people not like the story line.


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2021)

Valia said:


> tomodachi life. i love the game, i know people don't hate it, but people just don't know it. it's one of my favorite games, like, right below AC:NL.



man i LOVE tomodachi life. there are very few games out there that have made me cry due to how happy they made me, and tomodachi life is one of them. i’m definitely hoping that nintendo will expand the franchise in the future or at the very least, give us a switch port of it.


----------



## arikins (Aug 6, 2021)

FFXV,, its my first FF game and i loved it ! im sure its because i dont have much knowledge or experience about the other games :c


----------



## Tao (Aug 8, 2021)

Lollipop Chainsaw. I think people hate it for the reasons I love it: it's stupid. It's a little rough around the edges, the gameplay can be a little stiff at first (common problem with hack n' slash though, feeling janky because you have to unlock moves you can tell are missing) and it is a short game, but I love it.

Pokemon Sword/Shield too. The series is absolutely stale and in need of giving to literally any developer other than the ever inept Game Freak, but Pokemon is Pokemon, and Pokemon is fun. Whilst I'm absolutely done with the Gen 1 pandering (another reason people complained about this) the game brought some neat stuff. The Gym battle music especially is hype AF.


----------



## Madeline63 (Aug 8, 2021)

Final Fantasy 13 was one of my favorites in the series, alongside 6.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

Metroid Other M.


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 16, 2021)

paper mario sticker star was fine people just hated it because it wasn't another rpg lol


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Aug 17, 2021)

Ok so there is someone I saw on Twitter who is whipping out an old game that came out in 1994 called *Primal Rage* just because. 
I loved this game as a kid and would still love to play if I had access to the game! So I am going to go with that one on here. I guess there were alot of people who didn't like it for some reason??
---
_Maybe I am just a sucker for Dinosaurs, but I would love to see a remake/remaster of this game launched for today...maybe with a couple of more dinos. Perhaps Nostalgia will encourage it to happen?? Maybe? _
---
Throwing the pic down here to jog that memory for the sharper wheels of cheddar out there. It was available in the Arcade I believe, as well as PlayStation.
Primal Rage Game Case


----------



## mrbeanfan64 (Aug 17, 2021)

my favorite game was Mr. Bean for pc,ps2,ds and Wii I own all versions of this game and have played at least them once and I loved them I saw on some YouTube reviews that people didn't like this game idk why they hate it its a good game but I 


guess its only for true Mr. bean fans because I think its a game worth taking a look at


----------



## Mairen (Aug 21, 2021)

This was a tough one for me. Obscure games that not many people have played/heard of? I've got plenty of those in my library. But an openly disliked game is one I had to really think carefully about. A few that came to mind:

the original .hack games for the ps2. I think I like these more for nostalgia at this point rather than gameplay and story. And back when they first came out, I was into anything and everything .hack so wasn't looking at them with a critical eye.

7 days to die - a zombie survival horror game I play with friends on steam sometimes. I know it's flawed, I know it's buggy, I know it's probably never going to come out of alpha, but goodness have I got some fun memories on this thing, and we always have a blast playing it.

Final Fantasy 8 - back when it came out, it was considered the black sheep of the series, I think mostly for it's draw system. I know it really does have a solid group of fans (myself included), but I feel like just as many people dislike this one, so I decided to include it here.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 21, 2021



Pixori said:


> Chrono Cross! It’s a game that a lot of people like to hate on for not being Chrono Trigger. It’s so tiring and sad. Chrono Cross helped me through a lot as a youth and the story is absolutely fantastic imo.
> 
> I love the music, the characters and the difference small things make.



I'm a fan of both Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross here! Cross absolutely has one of the most beautiful soundtracks of any game I've played. I loved it when I was younger, but when I played it recently as an adult I realized just how complex and deep the storyline goes and couldn't follow everything as clearly. I feel like my mind is failing me these days. Glad to meet another fan on here though!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 21, 2021)

I really liked *Pokémon Channel* for the Gamecube. I didn’t realize how amazing the game was, but I was hooked. You wouldn’t think a Pokémon game about watching television would be good, but I was proven wrong. There are some games that you’d pick up and set right back on the shelf just from their cover. You wouldn’t think this would be a good game, but it is. It has a similar game — Hey You Pikachu for the N64 — that requires a microphone for you to talk to Pikachu. I haven’t gotten a chance to play this game, but I do have the copy. I just can’t find a microphone compatible with this game.

Another game I had previously mentioned on this thread, *The Dog Island*, is a great game. You wouldn’t think about buying it looking at the cover. This game should’ve been bad. It’s a game about dogs with 95% side quests. Admittedly, I picked up this game because it had a beagle on the cover, but I wasn’t prepared for the amazing game that this was. The soundtrack on this game is one of the best and it’s so relaxing. If anything, I’d recommend watching gameplay videos of this game and see if it interests you. It’s a game you wouldn’t really think about loving until you actually play it.


----------



## Jaden (Aug 24, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> Another game I had previously mentioned on this thread, *The Dog Island*, is a great game. You wouldn’t think about buying it looking at the cover. This game should’ve been bad. It’s a game about dogs with 95% side quests. Admittedly, I picked up this game because it had a beagle on the cover, but I wasn’t prepared for the amazing game that this was. The soundtrack on this game is one of the best and it’s so relaxing. If anything, I’d recommend watching gameplay videos of this game and see if it interests you. It’s a game you wouldn’t really think about loving until you actually play it.



I remember playing that game as a kid and have fun memories of it. You could choose which dog breed to play as and the dogs were all in some kind of chibi style with big heads. Kid me squealed because they were too cute!

The newer Pokemon games like X/Y or Sword/Shield were not well received but I loved them.


----------



## Snek (Aug 24, 2021)

*Legend of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass*
Like another user has said, most Zelda fans dislike Phantom Hourglass for some reason but it was the first Zelda game that I bought so it meant a lot to me. I eventually bought Ocarina of Time for the 3DS (which I still have) and I became a fan of the Zelda franchise. I have to admit that I am a BoTW fanboy but my love for PH will never change. I loved the PH Easter eggs in the Lanaryu Wetlands, like Linebeck Island...speaking of which...Linebeck was a character I really enjoyed in the game.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 25, 2021)

I know this is a well-received game, but the fandom is absolutely wild that I feel a lot of people who haven't tried the game are instantly repelled because of the fans. Anyway yeah it's *Undertale*. I think it's a brilliant game that has a lot to offer because it's very rare (for me, at least) to hear a battle-style RPG describe itself as "an RPG game where you don't have to destroy anyone". With a game whose main gameplay is hinged on battle scenes, I think it was really creative to let the player figure out how to get out of a battle without hurting anyone. I also love how the game _remembers_ your previous runs, it's immersive and it gave me goosebumps (especially when doing a new run after a genocide run). The story is really, really nice too. Overall I would recommend this game to everyone.

(I do love the Sans memes, but it's become a huge meme that I think it ruins people's first impression of the game LOL)


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Sep 3, 2021)

The only games that I can think of in this respect are Game & Wario, Undertale, and Among Us.


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't know if everyone hates it per say but I know that Epic Mickey Power of Illusion for the 3DS wasn't terribly well received. Which is definitely fair! I'm by no means saying the game is perfect but it holds a special place in my heart. My dad got it for me for Christmas and he was super excited about it because he knows I like Disney and was proud of himself for finding a Mickey Mouse game, lol. I think we had been looking at one on his Playstation around that time? He thought that the 3DS version was that game, but it wasn't.

It's an absolutely gorgeous (in my opinion!!) platformer with pixel style art and it's the first game I ever beat totally on my own. I wish we had gotten more worlds - I honestly think the game was supposed to have more but they were cut in order to release at the same time as the Epic Mickey home console game. I think it would've really benefitted from there being more time to work on it (adding worlds and tweaking game play) because it does fall short in some areas but as a whole I think it's so stinking cute, even though it's definitely a bit unfair and clunky at times. An Alice in Wonderland world would've been so cool though I'm really bummed the box art has the mad hatter on it but Alice in Wonderland isn't a world!!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2021)

Probably Xenoblade Chronicles 2.  I know there's a good amount of people who don't like it, but from what I've played of it so far it's simply amazing.  It's not just the hate though, the game is really underrated and not talked about enough as well...


----------



## Orius (Sep 9, 2021)

Star Wars: The Old Republic. I have my share of complaints as well - lots of them - and it's definitely a mediocre MMO, but I can't help but like the dialogue-wheel in the game, how you have the illusion of shaping your character's journey.

Yeah, definitely an illusion, but still, better than nothing.

I also quite enjoyed School Days because of the multitude of endings the game has based on player choices (21 endings!!!!). Seriously, this game puts Telltale Games to shame, in spite of its sometimes cringey storyline.


----------



## _Donut_ (Sep 9, 2021)

I've seen lots of people not liking mario sunshine or putting it on the bottom of the lists when ranking mario games but it's my number 1! Just the memories alone I have from playing it with my nephews, good times! Played it on the switch last year when all stars came out and...yep...still loving it!


----------



## JemAC (Sep 9, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> I've seen lots of people not liking mario sunshine or putting it on the bottom of the lists when ranking mario games but it's my number 1! Just the memories alone I have from playing it with my nephews, good times! Played it on the switch last year when all stars came out and...yep...still loving it!


 
This is the game that came to my mind, I don’t think it’s hated as such but it’s definitely less popular then the other Mario games and doesn’t get a lot of love. I always enjoyed playing it though, even if the controls could be a bit of a pain at times and some of the levels were a complete headache, I really liked the setting for the game and all the areas around the Isle that you got to visit. Also running around on Yoshi eating fruit just so I could change his colour was a lot of fun when I was young. This game was my main reason for getting the All Stars pack when it came out and I loved getting to play it again.


----------



## Milleram (Sep 14, 2021)

Castlevania 64 and Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness. I haven't played enough of the other games in the franchise to comment on how they compare, but I enjoyed them at the time. Maybe because I grew up playing other 3D-platformers.


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2021)

Pokémon Shield, it seems. I had fun, and that's the most important thing about a game IMO. The stadium battles, the Dynamaxing, the improved AI of NPC trainers (especially Leon and the gym leaders). Good game.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)

Bubsy games they are not so bad!
except the 3d that is horrible


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 1, 2021)

Fire Emblem Awakening and Fates. I know there are plenty who like the games since I see fan art all the time of the games, but my personal friends even my friend that got me into fire emblem and told me to try awakening all don’t like them because they prefer the older titles (though i believe he did like three houses).

I was dissatisfied with Fates’ story and copy and paste dialogue, but I still enjoyed it in spite the flaws and still think the game’s characters had some of the best designs.

My memory on Awakening is pretty poor but I know I loved the story and found some of the characters very endearing. I had some problems with the game but they were very minor and I don’t remember since it has been so long. Again, the character designs were pretty good.


----------



## Neb (Oct 1, 2021)

I’d have to go with the Senran Kagura series! Most people dismiss them as pure fan service, but the gameplay is actually really fun. Not to mention the adrenaline pumping soundtrack each game has.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 1, 2021)

Maybe Röki? I love that game but I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, since it is technically a point and click. However unlike traditional point and click games you are able to move the main character around like you would in a pokemon game which I really liked. But I think if I am remembering correctly people's main complaint was that the puzzles were too hard, but honestly I enjoy challenges, plus I didn't find them impossible. 

Another game is probably Raji: An Ancient Epic. It is a super fun game but the ending is really abrupt and there are a few small issues I have with the mechanics of the game. BUT it is visually stunning, the music is amazing, and the gameplay is super engaging yet relaxing. Plus after reading more about the game online I learned that the reason why this game ended the way it did was because the developer was mainly working alone (one man) and was running out of funding for the game. I even read an article that said he sold his own apartment just so he could finish it the way he did! But since the game has had some success, he is hoping to do a DLC which will give the game the ending it deserves. I think there are about 4 1/2 chapters in the game, and the first 3 are AMAZING. But you can tell after that the ending is extremely rushed. I really hope the developer is able to add a DLC, I think this game would benefit from adding at least 3 more chapters.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Dec 16, 2021)

*Pokemon Sword/Shield* is definitely one. I feel like it got a lot of undeserved hate ever since they announced that not every Pokemon would be in the game (which, for the record, I had zero problems with them doing), and people have been nitpicking the game to death ever since. Like, it's a Pokemon game and plays like a Pokemon game and I enjoyed it when I played through it. It's not the best Pokemon game ever (hi HGSS), but it's absolutely not the worst one either.

*Mass Effect: Andromeda* is another one. I remember it getting a lot of hate when it was released. I wouldn't get around to playing it until 2 and a half years after it came out, but I enjoyed it a lot! The gameplay was fun and I enjoyed the story and characters. And since I did initially play it so late, I was able to enjoy it with the updates that came out well after the game was released, which likely helped as well. It was definitely a worthy addition to the Mass Effect series.


----------



## shendere (Dec 16, 2021)

hmmm.. white knight chronicles and/or star ocean integrity and faithlessness. loved both, they were remarkable for me.


----------



## vixened (Dec 16, 2021)

Sonic Adventure 2, it seems like everyone is disliking it now lately. yes, some of gameplay types are kinda eh but its still fun.


----------



## Kamex (Jan 12, 2022)

Pokemon Sword and Shield, these games got a lot of hate for not being able to transfer a lot of Pokemon from the older games but I didn't have a problem with it. The games already have a large number of selection of Pokemon to choose from, both new and old. Plus, I thought the Dynamaxing, stadium gym battles, and music were cool. Also, I liked that you can finally control the camera angles in parts of the game like the Wild Area and in the DLC locations since the previous main series games in the franchise didn't have this feature. Sword/Shield didn't have the most exciting storyline, but most of the Pokemon games aren't very story-driven in general, so it doesn't matter to me. Just because Sword/Shield didn't have a good story, it doesn't mean the whole game isn't worth playing. Granted, I did get bored of Sword/Shield after finishing the story, but the DLC kept me hooked for hours. The Expansion Pass has so many fun features like new quests to catch legendary Pokemon, Battle Dens to find legendaries and shinies, new Trainer Customization features, new Pokemon, new regional forms, numerous areas to explore and so much more. I think the whole is is worth buying just for the DLC alone.

It seems like Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl were well received, even though it didn't have the best graphics in the series. I thought the chibi art style was kinda cute and I had a blast exploring The Underground with all sorts of Pokemon to find. I really look forward to Pokemon Legends: Arceus because the gameplay is supposed to be more immersive than the previous games in the series. I do get a bit tired of the traditional setup of the Pokemon games, so I can't wait to experience something completely new.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 12, 2022)

Kingdom Hearts 3. While I do get that there are some elements of the story are still confusing and hard to follow I still enjoy the gameplay and graphics.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 24, 2022)

Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut doesn’t seem too popular but I had so much fun with it as a child. The soundtrack is something else.  I loved the chaos you could have. That was my favorite part of the game for sure.


----------



## Belle T (Jan 24, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Sonic Adventure DX: Director's Cut doesn’t seem too popular but I had so much fun with it as a child. The soundtrack is something else.  I loved the chaos you could have. That was my favorite part of the game for sure.


It's not _Sonic Adventure DX _as a game that's the problem so much as the fact that every subsequent port has continuously eroded the quality of the game by introducing new and increasingly game-ruining bugs, re-compressing the textures to the point where they look more dated than the original Dreamcast game that was released over two decades ago, among other problems. It's a game whose reputation is marred by the lack of care that has been put into preserving its legacy, rather than anything particularly wrong with the game itself.

Not that the original was ever free from poor design decisions or clunky controls.  But people might not be so harsh on the game today if subsequent ports had enhanced the game with higher resolution textures, fixed control issues, and quality of life improvements, rather than each new edition being steadily worse than those that came before it.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 24, 2022)

Paper Mario Color Splash, Mario and Sonic at the Rio 2016 Olympic games, Animal Crossing City Folk, Mario Party 9, 10 AND DEFINITELY STAR RUSH. I LOVE STAR RUSH SO MUCH NO ONE CAN @ ME.



Spoiler: My biggest unpopular opinion of all time!



ANIMAL CROSSING AMIIBO FESTIVAL (I REALLY LIKED IT OKAY.)


----------



## solace (Jan 26, 2022)

Pubg aka Player Unknown aka Battlegrounds. It’s a survival/ first person shooter game. My husband is a PC gamer and its the only game we get to really play together and team up. I feel like people loved the game in 2016 when it first came out. Some household names in the streaming world couldn’t get enough of it. Now it’s just broken and barely anyone plays. I think people prefer Fortnight or Apex Legends now. I like the simplicity of the game and on occasion it’s easy to play a match or two as they are pretty quick.


----------



## your local goomy (Jan 30, 2022)

I don't know if this is necessarily unpopular or just obscure, but *Backyard Baseball '09 *for the Nintendo DS. I'm not really into sports games and I had no idea who any of the NBA players in the game even were, but my dad had a DS Lite back in the day and had it. I played it A LOT and I remember really enjoying it. The only sports game other than Wii Sports that could keep me occupied for more than 5 minutes lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 30, 2022)

your local goomy said:


> Probably just bandwagon mentality. I do admit that I'm a huge TTYD fan and it's definitely my favorite in the series, and imo the best in the series, but the other games (well, minus Sticker Star, I suppose) aren't BAD. I personally didn't like Super Paper Mario, but I know loads of people who did. The latest ones like Color Splash and Origami King have a lot of cool aspects, but I, along with a lot of others, just find them to be a bit bland compared to games like TTYD or even 64. What most people complain about is the unique species being replaced by generic Mario ones and Bowser constantly being the final boss instead of new characters, but that's not the games, that's Nintendo. I think Arlo did a video going over Nintendo's newer policies for that stuff. Unfortunately, that's just changing times. I love TTYD, but I know that we're never going to GET another TTYD, so I try and look at the bright side. Sorry for splurging, I just wanted to give an explanation from the side of the PM fanbase that doesn't hate everything


Super is my ALL TIME FAVORITE. I have played every Paper Mario game EXCEPT thousand year door though. Ever since I was little and my mother bought Super I had wanted Thousand Year door when I looked it up on google. After all these years though I bought a gamecube finally!! I got to play Double dash which is now my favorite after wanting to play it for 9 years. I hope TTYD is the same but maybe oneday I can actually buy it without paying 120 dollars lol


----------

